# OS Kicker refoam recommendation?



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Have some old school kicker stiched surrounds that need replacing... Anyone know of a good replacement?


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

The good folks at Simply Speakers should have them, or at least something that will work:




__





Simply Speakers - Official Speaker Repair Parts Page - Replacement Speaker Parts and Repair






www.simplyspeakers.com





<edit> I just noticed the "stitched," and I have no clue about that.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Grinder said:


> The good folks at Simply Speakers should have them, or at least something that will work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing listed there or Springfield. I can probably measure and find something, just hoping someone has refoamed them before.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

corcraft said:


> Nothing listed there or Springfield. I can probably measure and find something, just hoping someone has refoamed them before.


Just text or message them and see what they say:


Contact Us


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Just did and they've already replied, lol. They don't have anything but gave me a couple more places to ask.


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Never heard of anyone re-foaming old school Kickers. If you find a suitable replacement let us know.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

1978monte said:


> Never heard of anyone re-foaming old school Kickers. If you find a suitable replacement let us know.


At this point in time. There is no point. 
The subwoofer will never be the subwoofer it once was in your eyes. 
Realistically you could grab a power akoustik gothic 12 from Walmart and be happier.
I mean these old subs only have like 5mn of throw. 
It used to feasible about 15 years ago.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 5, 2009)

Send a message to Kicker's support. They might have an idea where you can source the surrounds.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> At this point in time. There is no point.
> The subwoofer will never be the subwoofer it once was in your eyes.
> Realistically you could grab a power akoustik gothic 12 from Walmart and be happier.
> I mean these old subs only have like 5mn of throw.
> It used to feasible about 15 years ago.


I collect old school equipment


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

corcraft said:


> I collect old school equipment


People collect stamps.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

You do know that you're in the old school thread right? Idk why anyone would be in this thread that didn't collect. I don't collect stamps but I collect cars..... and audio to put in them. Furthermore, higher excursion doesn't make a speaker sound better in any way.... more output? Yes of course but not as much as multiple subs. They wouldn't be useful in spl but new subs are no better than old subs for sq.... I have modern subs as well.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

corcraft said:


> You do know that you're in the old school thread right? Idk why anyone would be in this thread that didn't collect. I don't collect stamps but I collect cars..... and audio to put in them. Furthermore, higher excursion doesn't make a speaker sound better in any way.... more output? Yes of course but not as much as multiple subs. They wouldn't be useful in spl but new subs are no better than old subs for sq.... I have modern subs as well.


Nope...did not. I'll see myself out y'all.


----------

